# Mayweather VS Pacquiao. Ron Paul More Likely To Be President



## Mannie Phresh (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LRE4QvgxBbo]http://youtu.be/LRE4QvgxBbo[/video]

Im a huge boxing fan and want this fight bad but its looking like we'll get mayweather vs cotto and pacquiao vs marquez 4


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

They should be made to fight,,the sport gave them the lifestyle,they owe the fans..
What a fight though.....whoever wins....its gonna be a battle....lets hope someone
makes em fight............B.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 14, 2012)

I want to see this fight so bad!Mayweather is a punk though he was avoiding the fight when everybody was down to do it..


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 14, 2012)

*i agree w/ the whole "boxing officials" should make them fight --just to see who is the REAL Champ  ..like either need$ more money.. sheesh... greedy lil fcks


----------



## Beansly (Jan 14, 2012)

Boxing sucks XD
Jk Manny
Congrats on the bun too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 14, 2012)

I would love to see this fight too, but it's not gonna happen .... until they are both past their prime, and want one more big payday.

This is why I respect someone like De La Hoya so much. Not my favorite fighter of all time, but that guy never dodged anyone!!


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 14, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would love to see this fight too, but it's not gonna happen .... until they are both past their prime, and want one more big payday.
> 
> This is why I respect someone like De La Hoya so much. Not my favorite fighter of all time, but that guy never dodged anyone!!


*thats True.. De La Hoya.. did not PUSS OUT... GodBle$$ that boxer~


----------



## redivider (Jan 14, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I would love to see this fight too, but it's not gonna happen .... until they are both past their prime, and want one more big payday.
> 
> This is why I respect someone like De La Hoya so much. Not my favorite fighter of all time, but that guy never dodged anyone!!


true, thanks to him boxing became a ultra high dollar sport for boxers too.... in his era fights were also brawls... not like this mayweather pussy who fights on his heels not daring to go toe to toe with anybody...


----------



## Shaggy Green (Jan 14, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Boxing sucks XD
> Jk Manny
> Congrats on the bun too


Oh yeah, Manny any day!


----------



## ...... (Jan 14, 2012)

after that marquez fight I think floyd will win anyway.


----------

